# Audio / Video >  Flexbox t404 hd pvr softa pāršūšana

## Texx

Ir zināmas aizdomas, ka softa nomaiņa šim dzelzim palīdzētu atjaunot darbību. Vai kāds var padalīties ar firmware failu? Un kā vispār to izdarīt, RS232 uz āru nav izvadīts, bet ir USB ligzda. Ja iemest firmware tukšā flash stikā varbūt pie būta viņš paņemtu? Pagaidām iestartējas, bet uz displeja ir A5H vai ASH uzraksts (kā kuram labāk patīk), spriegumi normāli, bet bildes nav un aparāts paliek "uzkāries".

Ir kādas labas idejas?

----------

